# 3x3x3 - March 27 - April 2, 2006



## dougreed (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are the scrambles for the second ever 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube online competition hosted by http://rubiks.has.it :

1. F2 L F' L2 U' R2 U2 R' B2 U' B' U F D R U2 L D' R2 U F L2 F' D R' 
2. F U B R B' R2 D2 R U2 B' U F2 D F' R2 U2 R D R' D' R D' R U L2
3. R U2 L' D L2 U2 R' U B' L B' U F U2 R2 B2 R' B' R' D' F L F L2 U'
4. L' B R B2 R U2 B L2 F' D2 F' D2 B L D2 F L2 B' U2 L D B L' U' R'
5. D B U' F2 L2 D B R B' R U2 F R' D' B' U2 F D2 F' U R2 B' U R2 F' 

If you have not yet read the rules for this competition, please do so before you attempt these solves. *Please remember to include your name (first and last) in your posts.*

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Joël (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name: *Jo?l van Noort
*Average: *15.41
*Times: *(13.03), 13.36, (18.79), 15.74, 17.12


----------



## burntbizzkit (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Chris Hunt
*Average:* 18.70 seconds
*Times:* 17.77, (22.11), 18.44, 19.89, (14.19)


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 27, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 15.70
Times: (13.93), 15.99, 15.25, (16.81), 15.88

Whew, so much better than last week. I am not ashamed anymore...


----------



## BillT (Mar 27, 2006)

*Name:* Bill Tuscher
*Average:* 17.91
*Times:* (16.46) 18.64 16.60 (20.20) 18.67

Pretty good for me. I normaly average 17-19 seconds.


----------



## caseyp (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Casey Pernsteiner
Average: 14.18
Times: 13.71, (15.97), (12.84), 13.96, 14.86.

I average around 15-17 seconds, so these times are really good for me!


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Average: 22.18
Times: 22.38, (19.86), 22.39, 21.78, (24.98)
Quote: Haven't had such a bad average in a long time....


----------



## Richard (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Richard Meyer
Average: 49.55
Times: 48.72, 50.61, (46.55), (54.50), 49.32

I'll keep improving each week....hopefully


----------



## pjk (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
51.08 (58.09) (41.09) 45.28 54.09
Average: 50.15

Improving on my Fridrich F2L


----------



## assassassin14 (Mar 28, 2006)

NAME: Imad Khan

Average: 67.48

TIMES: 58.61
76.48
67.36
(84.33) 
(58.27) 

im getting better


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sugarland Speedcubing Club


----------



## Cubefactor (Mar 28, 2006)

Richard Patterson
Times14.39), 16.90, 18.08, 15.32, (20.43) 
AVG: 16.77

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times.


----------



## mmwfung (Mar 28, 2006)

Times: 21.42 (15.43*) 16.31 18.65 (22.52)
Average: 18.79

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL. The 15.43 was a skipped CE-pair during F2L.

Michael Fung


----------



## cubekid (Mar 28, 2006)

*Name:* Sapan Upadhyay
*Average:* 22.73 seconds
*Individual Times:* 20.45, 23.46, (18.91), (27.28), 24.28


Getting better...


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Name:* Johannes Laire
*Average:* 18.29 seconds
*Individual Times:* (16.04), 16.92, 20.68, 17.26, (22.35)


Very good for me...


----------



## Pedro (Mar 29, 2006)

*Name:* Pedro Santos
*Average:* 17.71s
*Times:* (20.55), 17.12, (15.08), 19.56, 16.45

better than last one...the 15 was lucky


----------



## nascarjon (Mar 30, 2006)

Jon Morris
Average: 13.22
Times: 12.97, (10.59), 13.15, (14.52), 13.53

Easy ones


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 30, 2006)

Name:Zarqa Malik
Average:47.5
Times43.48), 48.25, 46.24, (50.54), 48.01
Quote:Bad times..should have practiced a little
more before doing this.


----------



## ambierona (Mar 31, 2006)

Name: Ambie Vald?s
Average: 23.53
Times: (25.93), (20.31), 25.34, 21.50, 23.76


----------



## Erik (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Erik
Average: 18.47
17.57, 19.11, (16.59), 18.73, (24.66)

16.59 was lucky
24.66 was...crap


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 21.76
Times: (19.56), (23.98), 20.58, 22.03, 22.68

I'm happy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Name: Abel Brata
Average: 24.55
Times: 25.84, 23.09, (22.02), 24.72, (26.00)

heh...


----------



## skeneegee (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi this is my first post here.

My times: 27.01 (31.30) 29.44 30.97 (25.15)
My average: 29.14
I'm slowly getting faster!

My girlfriends times: 94.3 (pop) 76.9 (71.2) 85.8
My girlfriends average: 85.67


----------



## Scott (Apr 2, 2006)

1.




- 27.03
2.



- (POP)
3.



- (22.28)
4.



- 24.95
5.



- 28.40

Average: 26.80


----------



## GuillaumeMeunier (Apr 2, 2006)

Average: 15.45

Fastest Time: 13.98
Slowest Time: 17.62
Standard Deviation: 01.45 
Times :16.48 14.75 (13.98) (17.62) 15.11

Some good ones but with no warm up I'm not yet very good !! :blink: 

Guillaume


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

*Name: *Doug Reed
*Average: *15.45s
*Times: *(20.28), 14.30, 16.84, 15.21, (13.45)

Pretty decent solves for me. I pulled my cube out of my backpack after about a week without cubing and it was amazingly smooth. I think I got pretty lucky.


----------



## dougreed (Apr 3, 2006)

Thank you all for competing!
 
*
1. Jon Morris..............13.22
2. Casey Pernsteiner.......14.18
3. Joel van Noort..........15.41
*
4. Doug Reed...............15.45
4. Guillaume...............15.45
6. Frank Morris............15.7
7. Richard Patterson.......16.77
8. Pedra Santos............17.71
9. Bill Tuscher............17.91
10.Johannes Laire..........18.29
11.Erik....................18.47
12.Chris Hunt..............18.7
13.Michael Fung............18.79
14.Craig Bouchard..........21.76
15.Andy Tsao...............22.18
16.Sapan Upadhyay..........22.73
17.Ambie Valdes............23.53
18.Abel Brata..............24.55
19.Scott...................26.8
20.Mike Grimsley...........29.14
21.Zarqa Malik.............47.5
22.Richard Meyer...........49.55
23.Patrick Kelly...........50.15
24.Imad Khan...............67.48


----------

